# Black Flag (Hek Ki Boen) Wing Chun Split from Sifu Benny Meng -OFFICIAL!



## Tong Chuang (Jul 11, 2014)

According to the official Hek Ki Boen / Black Flag Wing Chun website, they have Officially split from Sifu Benny Meng, apparently amicably.

Sifu Meng is doing his own 'Shaolin Wing Chun'.

Black Flag Wing Chun is not affiliated with Sifu Benny Meng, Shaolin Wing Chun and Meng's Martial Arts. - Hek Ki Boen Wing Chun Online University

I suspected something like this might happen!


----------



## Kwan Sau (Jul 11, 2014)

Yawn....


----------



## zuti car (Jul 11, 2014)

Terrible news for  wing chun community , I am so upset that I cannot sleep  ...


----------



## Vajramusti (Jul 11, 2014)

zuti car said:


> Terrible news for  wing chun community , I am so upset that I cannot sleep  ...




---------------------------------------------------------


Flag flown at half mast?


----------



## Kwan Sau (Jul 12, 2014)

Vajramusti said:


> Flag flown at half mast?




hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Marnetmar (Jul 12, 2014)

Not these idiots again...


----------



## Tong Chuang (Jul 18, 2014)

Sifu Alex Magnos of  Shaolin Boxing Association has also dropped Hek Ki Boen like a hot potato and has some unsavory things to say about Sifu Lin.
There is a statment (in Portuguese / English ) here if you want the details.
Declarações Mentirosas do Kenneth Lin | SBA Fortaleza ? Sede Nacional

I rather feel sorry for Sifu Kenneth Lin in a way, it now seems like several parties have befriended him, raided the store chest of useful teachings, and abandoned their 'teacher'.


----------

